# Top Movies that Mess with DP



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

This makes an interesting game from time to time. My apologies if someone has posted this recently. What are your top five movies that totally mess with your DP/DR?

Here are mine (off the top of my head):

Blade Runner
Inception
Matrix
Waking Life
The Game


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Inception sure gave me a good rattle. I thankfully had recovered for the first time before it came out in theaters, because otherwise it probably would have made my DP/DR really bad. It fucked with my head pretty good, anyway.

And the Matrix is definitely the top "Don't watch if you've DP" film. Otherwise you end up like a lot of us and go through stages where you're worried that you're living in a computer-generated reality.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

1408 hands down


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

no real movies fuck with me in that level... think its because havent really gotten existential thoughts since learned what dp is....so dont mind watching inception.....well gotta go back on that it is still not fun to watch any movies on mental ilness or a dream like world that is not real because it just brings me down, but i dont really question reality like used to anymore so its not as bad


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Shutter Island and Inception were always the top two!

I remember telling my older brother that if he ever wanted to know how I felt, then he should watch Inception. Would only give a glimpse...

I still like those movies though!


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Shutter Island never bothered me, but I had been fully recovered for almost a year when it was released. I guess the difference with it and Inception was that I wasn't worried about mental illness but was maybe a little afraid my DP would come back.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Stephen hawking documentary : into the universe.. awesome as shit


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

In no particular order -

The Matrix
Shutter Island
The Game
Dark City
Truman Show


----------



## anisha (Oct 13, 2007)

The butterfly effect messes my head up! Eeeesh


----------



## anisha (Oct 13, 2007)

The butterfly effect messes my head up! Eeeesh


----------



## Will_95 (Aug 23, 2013)

really surprised nobody has mentioned David Lynch here, especially Eraserhead, the effect of the film lasts hours after watching it.

I'd say Eraserhead and the short films of Jan Svankmejer trigger DP most for me.

Other films are:

The Fountain

A Scanner Darkly

Enter the Void

They're the only ones I can think of off the top of my head 

All great films though


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Until I felt better in my 40s, any type of film made me dissociate terribly. Didn't matter what the content was. What caused me to dissociate more was it was too much input. More action, more noise especially. I felt the screen was smashed up against my face. Any film is almost like a strobe light -- same sort of irritation as fluorescent lights (which flicker).

For me it was never the content of a film, or a book, or someting philosophical -- not the concept -- but overstimulatin. I find theatres much more tolerabel these days. And sometimes I really enjoy a great movie. I have never been able to keep my eyes open at the ending of Alien (the first and the best) -- why? Strobe lights as Ripley is escaping the Nostromo. Never fails. I just close my eyes and I'm fine.

Ah, and it was the visual experience. Nowadays films also have ridiculously loud sound. I wear earplugs for that. I don't care to go deaf -- ever -- if I can avoid it. But anything in IMAX -- too much stimulation. It's ridiculous. That can bring on DP in a flash. I saw a film about beavers building a dam and was a mess! LOL.

I'm from the "Disco Era" -- was young then -- but Mirrorballs and strobes in dance clubs were deadly for my DP/DR. Crowds. Riding the subway, etc. Carnival rides. And I continued to engage in all of these things as under all the crap they were fun -- but so much of the joy was taken away by the DP. Still is today -- when I'm outdoors, trying to enjoy nature.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

'The curious case of Benjamin Button'. Very triggering, especially the clock running backwards at the start.


----------



## Mr Instead (Jul 11, 2013)

requiem for a dream (don't watch it!!!!!!!!!!!)
fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

All of Stanley Kubrick. Especially Barry Lyndon.

One day when I was DPing intensely, I watched The meaning of life (the Monty Python) to relax a bit.

Big mistake.


----------

